# I Love My Mailman



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

These were delivered just in time for my vacation. Shirl and I are on our way to Myrtle Beach tomorrow. And the guys in Norfolk, Have a herf scheduled for next Friday. These should get the party started.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Have fun in Myrtle they will be fresh off alot of rain it looks like. Great haul they look yummy!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Thats it Gerry now I am not coming :frown: 

Just kidding bro but you really don't make it a fair fight do you?


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Those both look yummy. Have fun!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Thats it Gerry now I am not coming :frown:
> 
> Just kidding bro but you really don't make it a fair fight do you?


The only time I fought fair, I got stomped!!!LOL


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I love your mailman too.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn Gerry...:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I love your mailman too.

Here in Wilmington (hour north of MB) it is raining off and on. Should be out of here tomorrow and sunny in the afternoon.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice gerry !!! some rad smokes there....


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice pick up.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome smokes you got there brother


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

my mailman is an asshole, he just brings me bills..


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Thats it Gerry now I am not coming :frown:
> 
> Just kidding bro but you really don't make it a fair fight do you?


Fighting fair is fighting to win.

Dang Gerry, I just spit coffee on my monitor.....the RASS look YUMMY


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

sseagle said:


> my mailman is an asshole, he just brings me bills..


How is it you and I have the same mailman.:frown:


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## jfrank (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice mailman indeed. Enjoy those!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice Gerry love them


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

jitzy said:


> very nice Gerry love them


Joe sent me my first RASS. Thanks Joe, You Da MAN!!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm sure it's gona be a great party Gerry!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome looking smokes!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

i think i love your mailman too :sweat:
how much do you think it would cost to brbibe him to send your packages my way :dribble:
those look amazing!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Those are the goods 

Carry a bumbershoot-you might need it


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Love to have your mailman!!!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like your vacation is off to a great start Gerry enjoy!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Wish I was There


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Dam fine smokes you got Gerry. Have a great trip!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

smokes look great, but the trip maybe a little wet


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Gerry is just full of surprises-I see you got my delivery I shipped to your addy-you pick a box and I'll take a box Gerry---LOL


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

now thats some serious smokes


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Gerry is just full of surprises-I see you got my delivery I shipped to your addy-you pick a box and I'll take a box Gerry---LOL


Hahaha Paul now he really is going to [email protected]* slap you


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

At least you have plenty to do until the rain leaves.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I need a new mailman!:frown:
Enjoy your trip Gerry!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I wish I new how everyone aquires ISOMs...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

vivalanation734 said:


> I wish I new how everyone aquires ISOMs...


At the moment it looks like threw Gerry---:roflmao:


----------

